
Wealthy families pushed to gentrify neighborhoods but avoid local schools - kimsk112
https://chalkbeat.org/posts/us/2018/03/16/an-integration-dilemma-school-choice-is-pushing-wealthy-families-to-gentrify-neighborhoods-but-avoid-local-schools/
======
meri_dian
Can't really blame the families though, if the schools in their neighborhoods
are bad and they have the option to send their students somewhere better. Race
has nothing to do with it.

~~~
FrozenTuna
Exactly. As long as they're paying the same tax towards public education as
everyone else, I don't see a problem. Whether it is enough or being used
effectively is up in the air however.

